# How much should a 10 week old puppy eat?



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello! I've been feeding my 10 week old English Bullie 3/4 cup of dry dog food for each feeding. I currently feed him three times a day. Lately he seems to eat it all pretty fast. Does that mean I should give more per feeding--i.e. increase to a cup of dry food 3X a day? I don't want to overfeed but I also want to make sure he's not hungry. Is there a particular guideline of how much a pup should get or do I just use my best judgment?

Thanks!


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

It depends on the brand/type of food. There will be information on the bag which says how much food per day the dog should have based on the dog's age and weight. Divide the daily amount into the number of feedings and give that much at each meal. Purina may say 4 cups per day; where Wellness may say 2.5 cups per day. It depends on the composition and nutritional content of each food.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

You're feeding him food specifically for puppies, right?


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes--the California Natural is the puppy formula and the Canidae is the all stages formula, which is designed for all stages of the dog's life. The breeder originally wanted me to feed the pup the small bites adult formula of the California Natural because she said the puppy chow has too much protein for an English bulldog but the pet store owner refused to sell me anything other than puppy food and our vet agreed the pup should be on puppy food for at least the first six months.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

The only real guideline is the puppy's ribs. Anything else is a starting point. You should be feeding a puppy chow now. Switching to an adult chow for the larger breeds at 4 months, slows growth and helps develop sturdier joints.

Your dog definitely should be narrower at the waist than the hips and chest. You should be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them. Each dog is different. Standard recommendations are a good place to start, but each dog must have its food and exercise adjusted to its individual needs. Here is a link to a good illustrated guide, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info and the link is very helpful!!


----------

